# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Καλησπέρα

## Frog

Καλησπέρα, Είμαι 21 χρονών μεγάλωσα από δυο αξιολάτρευτους ανθρώπους αλλά φυσικά με πάρα πολλά προβλήματα. Ο λόγος είναι πως η μητέρα μου έχει Διπολική Διαταραχή εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια! Αυτό ξεκίνησε όταν ήμουν σε μικρή ηλικία πολύ λίγα θυμάμαι από τότε, αλλά από διάφορες συζητήσεις με τον πατέρα μου, πλέον κατάλαβα ότι κάπου τότε είχε αρχίσει να εμφανίζει κάποια πολύ ελαφριά συμπτώματα, βέβαια πολύ δύσκολο να αντιληφθείς κατευθείαν γιατί επρόκειτο καθώς και ο χαρακτήρας της μητέρας μου (θα τον χαρακτήριζα ως ιδιόρρυθμο) δεν σε προϊδέαζε για κάτι τόσο σοβαρό επομένως τα χρόνια να περάνε εγώ να μεγαλώνω και επίσης να εξελίσσεται μια άσχημη κατάσταση. Με τα χρόνια το όλο σκηνικό γινόταν όλο και ποιο ανεξέλεγκτο και τότε χρειάστηκε την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού μέσα από ενθάρρυνση των ανθρώπων γύρω της.

Η δική μου οπτική γωνία σε όλο αυτό η εξής. Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς γινόταν. Βλέποντας την μητέρα μου σε καταστάσεις ακραίας συμπεριφοράς και μη κατανοώντας τι συνέβαινε, αυτόματος στο μυαλό μου επρεπε να δικαιολογησω την συμεριφορα της καπως, οπότε πήγαινα με τα νερά της! Γεια παράδειγμα πάντα κάποιος η κάτι έφταιγε για την κατάσταση της οπότε και εγώ ακλουθούσα και έλεγα η μαμά κλαίει, φωνάζει, νευριάζει γιατί κάτι της έκανα εγώ, ο πατέρας, οι συνάδελφοι χωρίς όμως αυτό να ισχύει. Ο καιρός περνούσε με πολύ μα πάρα πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις να τις βιώνουμε καθημερινά. Φτάνοντας σε μια ηλικία που μπορούσα να κατανοήσω στο περίπου τι είχε γινόταν όλο και ποιο δύσκολο διότι η κοινή λογική ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με το ‘’ασυνήθιστο μυαλό της’’ καθημερινή τσακωμοί με όλους γύρω της σοβαρά προβλήματα να δημιουργούνται τόσο σε αυτή αλλά τόσο και σε εμάς δηλαδή έμενα και τον πατέρα μου που είμαστε αυτοί που συναναστρέφεται περισσότερο, πολύ συχνές εναλλαγές συναισθημάτων όπως και συμπτωμάτων από την βαριά κατάθλιψη, κατόπιν η ήπια κατάθλιψη, σπάνια ισορροπημένη διάθεση, στη συνέχεια η λυπομανία και, τέλος, στο άλλο άκρο, η μανία. Και ίσως κάποιες φορές και κάποια μεικτά. Φτάνοντας στο σήμερα και πλέον σχεδόν πιπισμένος , λυπάμαι που το λέω για την μη αναστρέψιμη κατάσταση της, καθώς η ιδία δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό της, ούτε καν ξεκινώντας από την αποδοχή του προβλήματος της μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Για άλλη μια φορά συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος με μόνη ελπίδα τα ξεσπάσματα να είναι σπάνιες περιπτώσεις εισβολής σε μια σχεδόν ισορροπημένη ψυχολογία.

Έξω από τον ‘’δικό της κόσμο’’ όμως υπάρχει και μια σκληρή πραγματικότητα για εμάς που είμαστε διπλά της και την βοηθάμε την αγαπάμε την στηρίζουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι πως χρειάζεται να έχεις πολύ δύναμη ψυχής, μιλάμε για τεράστια αντοχή , υπομονή , ανοχή κλπ και μέσα σε όλα αυτά να αποδεχτείς και τις επιπτώσεις που θα υποστείς σε όλη αυτή την διαδρομή, είτε ψυχικές είτε σωματικές. Γι’ αυτό στα μάτια μου ο πατέρας μου είναι ο δικός μου ήρωας και ένας άνθρωπος άξιος σεβασμού! Παρόλα αυτά η μητέρα μου είναι ενας ανθρωπος που δεν θες να χασεις από την ζωη σου παρά το πρόβλημα που την επισκιάζει. 

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που διάβασα απόψεις ατόμων που έχουν διπολική διαταραχή και ατόμων που κάποιος δικός τους έχει διπολική διαταραχή. Με βοήθησε να καταλάβω ακόμα καλυτέρα κάποια πράγματα και ελπίζω να μάθω η να μοιραστώ ακόμα περισσότερα μέσα από συζητήσεις μας!

Είναι πάρα πολλά αυτά που θέλω να γράψω αλλά για αρχή θα αρκεστώ σε αυτά….

----------


## vlad

τη διάγνωση την έχει κάνει γιατρός? έχει μιλήσει γιατρός μαζί της?αν όχι προσπαθείστε να τη φέρετε σε επαφή με γιατρό, ακόμα και με "δήθεν" επίσκεψη στο σπίτι για κάποιον από σας, 
αυτός θα της μιλήσει και έχει και τον τρόπο του, αν όντως πάσχει πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρει φάρμακα. και αν δε θέλει η ίδια από μόνη της, τότε η κοινωνία φροντίζει ειδικά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση
ο ασθενής να λάβει φάρμακα με το έτσι θέλω.. ακριβώς γιατί είναι χαρακτηριστικό της ασθένειας να μη θέλει να δεχτεί βοήθεια, μη την αφήνετε χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή, θα δείτε απίστευτη αλλαγή!
μιλήστε με γιατρό!

----------


## Frog

Την παρακολουθεί γιατρός εδώ και αρκετά χρονιά τώρα βεβαία όχι ο ίδιος ανέκαθεν και ναι παίρνει την φαρμακευτική αγωγή που πρέπει vlad με αλλαγές φυσικά σε αυτά τα χρονικά διαστήματα. Απλά δεν βλέπω βελτίωση δεν βλέπω πρόοδο, βέβαια στα τόσα χρόνια έχω δει και μερικές στιγμές που μπορεί να έχει σταθερή ψυχολογία αλλά είναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα και τόσο σύντομες που δεν τις θυμάμαι καθόλου.

----------


## elli1

Ευτυχώς φαίνεσε δυνατός χαρακτήρας, δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτό μετά απο όσα πέρασες..κι εμένα τα παιδιά μου έγιναν αρκετά σκληρά μέσα απο τις πολλές βαριές καταθλιψεις απο τις οποίες περασα. Να ξέρεις ότι και η ίδια αισθάνετε άσχημα επειδή έχει αυτή την ιδιαιτερότητα, έτσι είναι αν και δε θάπρεπε. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει προβλήματα η κάθε μάνα, απλά εσύ να τη προτρέψεις να παίρνει φάρμακα δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς κι αν δε τις ταιριάζουν να τα αλλαζει μέχρι να βρεί το φάρμακο της. Εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησε αυτό και πρόσφατα άρχισα και ψυχανάλυση που απο τη πρώτη φορα κατάλαβα κάποια πράγματα γιατί δλδ το παθαίνω όλο αυτό. όπως οι διαβητικοί έτσι κι εμείς πρέπει να χορηγουμαστε τις ορμόνες που μας λείπουν, και με τη συζήτηση να επουλώνουμε τις πληγές της ψυχής. Καλό κουράγιο να έχεις και να μη στενοχωριέσε δεν είσαι ο μόνος..και δεν είσαι μόνος

----------


## vlad

χμ, μάλλον θα είναι αυτονόητο αυτό που θα γράψω... αλλά να είστε σίγουροι, ότι πράγματι λαμβάνει την αγωγή, όπως επίσης το ότι ποτέ δεν πρέπει να τη κόβει ακόμα και αν νομίζετε ότι είναι καλά, και αυτή και εσείς. να αναφέρετε όλο το ιστορικό σε κάθε γιατρό καθώς και τα φάρμακα που πήρε και πως αντέδρασαν πάνω της.
Απλά να γράψω ότι αν έχει δεχτεί ότι είναι ασθενής, τότε μπορεί να τη βοηθούσε κάποια νοσηλεία σε νοσοκομείο(αν δεν έχει γίνει) με δικιά της πρωτοβουλία, με σκοπό να δοκιμαστούν φάρμακα και να γίνουν εξετάσεις.
Υπομονή και κουράγιο, να μη την αφήσετε, όπως και δεν έχετε κάνει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

vlad σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του θεματοθέτη δεν πιστεύω ότι η γυναίκα πρέπει να εισαχθεί σε κλινική, πόσο μάλλον και χωρίς τη δική της πρωτοβουλία.. αυτές οι "μέθοδοι" είναι για ακραίες περιπτώσεις, που ακόμα και εκεί μπορεί ο ασθενής να κάνει τη θεραπεία και να παίρνει την αγωγή στο σπίτι του..

Frog διάβασα το κείμενό σου με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και αξίζεις ένα τεράστιο μπράβο και πολλά συγχαρητήρια που στέκεσαι τόσα χρόνια στο πλευρό της και την έχεις στηρίξει σε όλα όσα έχει περάσει και περνάει.. Είσαι πολύ δυνατός και πιστεύω όλο αυτό σε άλλαξε και σένα ως άνθρωπο..

Πράγματι, πέρα από το πώς βιώνει την διπολική ο ασθενής, μεγάλη σημασία έχει και το πώς βιώνουν την όλη κατάσταση τα άτομα που βρίσκονται γύρω του, οικογένεια, συγγενείς, φίλοι, σχέση κτλ.. Πολλές φορές ταλανίζονται σχέσεις ανθρώπων μέσα απ αυτό, άλλες φορές ενδυναμώνονται, γενικά είναι μια δοκιμασία που τους βάζει όλους στο μεγάλο λούκι.. Η ζωή με ένα άτομο που έχει διπολική είναι δύσκολη, αλλά με καλή θέληση και προσπάθεια μπορείς να υπερνικήσεις όλα τα εμπόδια!  :Smile:

----------


## Frog

Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε και μπήκατε στον κόπο να απαντήσετε!
*elli1* ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν οι επισκέψεις σε ένα ψυχολόγο για μια μορφή ψυχανάλυσης μπορεί να βοηθήσει και σε τι βαθμό;
Επίσης μια γενική ερώτηση έχει αλλάξει φαρμακευτική αγωγή κοντά στους 3 μήνες, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα υπάρχουν αρκετές επισκέψεις με τον ψυχίατρο αλλά η κατάσταση της δεν έχει βελτιωθεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. Όποτε η ερώτηση είναι: Τώρα τι κάνουμε;;;

----------


## elli1

Άρχισα πρόσφατα με ψυχολόγο πήγα 2 φορές, κρατάει σημειώσεις, κάνει ερωτήσεις και σε αφήνει να πεις κι εσύ αυτά που νομίζεις, απο αυτες τις φορές μονο ναι με βοήθησε. Μου έκανε ας πούμε το προφιλ μου...μου ειπε τι είδους χαρακτήρας είμαι. Δε ξέρω τι θα επακολουθήσει. Οσο για 3 μήνες...είσαι στο όριο? Θάπρεπε να τη πιάσουν τα φάρμακα. Εμένα το πολυ σ 6 εβδομάδες αλλα κοίτα...όχι εντελώς καλά..σιγα σιγα..απλά φευγουν κάποια συμπτώματα κι έπειτα αργα επανέρχετε ο παλιός μου εαυτός δλδ ενεργεια μπορώ να εργαστω να χαρώ, να είμαι εγω

----------


## vlad

> Επίσης μια γενική ερώτηση έχει αλλάξει φαρμακευτική αγωγή κοντά στους 3 μήνες, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα υπάρχουν αρκετές επισκέψεις με τον ψυχίατρο αλλά η κατάσταση της δεν έχει βελτιωθεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. Όποτε η ερώτηση είναι: Τώρα τι κάνουμε;;;


ο γιατρός τι λέει γιαυτό?τον έχετε ρωτήσει? 
γενικά έχω δει να βελτιώνεται η συμπεριφορά ακόμα και με μερικές μέρες..είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ?
"καθώς η ιδία δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό της, ούτε καν ξεκινώντας από την αποδοχή του προβλήματος της μετά από τόσα χρόνια" ---> τα παίρνει τα φάρμακα? τη βλέπετε να τα καταπίνει?χοντρό αυτό που γράφω, αλλά συνήθες χαρακτηριστικό της ασθένειας είναι να μη δέχονται ότι είναι άρρωστοι και να αντιδρουν στη φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

τι κάνετε??χμ, ότι σας πει ο γιατρός σας, και τεράστια υπομονή!!!!!!! φαντάζομαι ότι μιλάς με το γιατρό της και χωρίς να είναι αυτή μπροστά, ακριβώς για να μεταφέρετε κάποιες ενέργειες ή σκέψεις που κάνετε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Επίσης μια γενική ερώτηση έχει αλλάξει φαρμακευτική αγωγή κοντά στους 3 μήνες, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα υπάρχουν αρκετές επισκέψεις με τον ψυχίατρο αλλά η κατάσταση της δεν έχει βελτιωθεί ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. Όποτε η ερώτηση είναι: Τώρα τι κάνουμε;;;


Μηπως να το ξανασυζητουσατε με τον ψυχιατρο? Για ποιο λογο αλλαξε αγωγη? Η προηγουμενη δεν ειχε τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα, η θελησε ο γιατρος να δοκιμασει κατι καινουργιο? Εν πασει περιπτωση, μιληστε μαζι του, εξηγησε εσυ τι παρατηρεις στη συμπεριφορα της μητερας σου κ θα βρεθει πιστευω η λυση! Επισης να ξερεις δεν κανουν ολα τα φαρμακα για ολους! Ο καθε οργανισμος εχει τις δικες του αντιδρασεις ιδιοσυγκρασιας!!  :Smile:

----------


## vlad

> vlad σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του θεματοθέτη δεν πιστεύω ότι η γυναίκα πρέπει να εισαχθεί σε κλινική, πόσο μάλλον και χωρίς τη δική της πρωτοβουλία.. αυτές οι "μέθοδοι" είναι για ακραίες περιπτώσεις, που ακόμα και εκεί μπορεί ο ασθενής να κάνει τη θεραπεία και να παίρνει την αγωγή στο σπίτι του..


Lacry, απλά ήθελα να σχολιάσω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να εισαχθεί με τη βία, αν ο ίδιος ο ανθρωπος έχει συμβιβαστεί με την ασθένεια, είναι απλά σαν μία νοσηλεία σε νοσοκομείο, πραγματοποιείται για να υπάρχει καθημερινός έλεγχος από γιατρούς και για να γίνονται καθημερινές εξετάσεις. όπως κάποιος μπορεί να εισαχθεί για μία εγχείρηση, ή για ένα καρδιακό επεισόδιο, θέλει μία παραπάνω προσοχή.

Συμφωνώ πάρα πολύ με το τελευταίο μύνημα σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δίκιο έχεις, απλά επειδή έχω νοσηλευτεί σε ψυχιατρικό τμήμα νοσοκομείου επέτρεψέ μου να γνωρίζω καλύτερα κατά πόσο είναι μια απλή νοσηλεία και κατά πόσο μοιάζει με μια νοσηλεία στο καρδιολογικό ή στο γαστρεντερολογικό τμήμα! Οι συνθήκες δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες.. Ασε ο περιορισμός, ο εγκλεισμός, το χαπάκωμα, η καταστολή και πολλά άλλα.. Στα ψυχιατρικά τμήματα υπάρχουν άλλοι κανόνες.. Εφόσον η κυρία παραπάνω έχει επίγνωση της ασθένειας και συνεργάζεται και παίρνει την αγωγή της, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος νοσηλείας.. Εκτός βέβαια άμα το επιθυμεί η ίδια.. αλλά δια της βίας δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος.. την ίδια αγωγή μπορεί να ακολουθήσει και στο σπίτι της.. το περιβάλλον εκεί δεν θα την κάνει καλό.. Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς με το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα!  :Smile:

----------


## Frog

Vlad μου είχε περάσει και έμενα από το μυαλό αν παίρνει κανονικά τα φάρμακα και μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πως ναι το κάνει. Ο γιατρός της δεν μας ενημερώνει τακτικά και αυτά που μας λέει είναι πολύ τυπικά και αόριστα. 

Φαντάσου τώρα να έχεις ίωση και να λες στον γιατρό σου, ότι τα φάρμακα που μου δώσατε δεν με βοηθανε τι να κάνω;; και να μην παίρνεις απάντηση!

Αυτό με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα γιατί δεν γνωρίζεις απολύτως τίποτα βαδίζεις στα τυφλά. Οι μόνες πληροφορίες που έχουμε για την πρόοδο της είναι από την ίδια, που δεν ξέρω και κατά πόσο είναι και έτσι όπως λέει γιατί τα πράγματα άλλα δείχνουν.

Όσο για την νοσηλεία, κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν είχε γίνει μια μεγάλη έκρηξη και όλοι συμφωνούσαν πως είναι η μοναδική επιλογή, βέβαια δεν δέχτηκε κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλιστα αντέδρασε αρκετά άσχημα θυμάμαι, από τότε δεν τολμαει κανένας ούτε να αναφέρει την νοσηλεία σε κλινική.

----------

